# USGS Mineral Map



## Stacykins (Oct 28, 2011)

While learning more about goat health, I ran into a mineral map that I think is very awesome and helpful for all types of livestock owners. It is a map of average mineral distribution in the United States. 

Selenium Map






Map Showing Selenium Levels, you can click on your own county 
Other Mineral Maps 

It doesn't just show average levels for Se, but a lot of other minerals such as copper, iron, calcium, etc. and it is by county. You can get even more detailed information for each of the samples taken in the counties, so you can look at the numbers for the sample closest to where you live.


----------



## ksj0225 (Oct 28, 2011)

So what's the average for these minerals?


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 28, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> So what's the average for these minerals?


I haven't found a nationwide average, mineral content really is dependent on your location, soil type, etc.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 28, 2011)

this is really cool.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 28, 2011)

Way cool. And our area is super low for selenium.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to share! I did a search and couldn't find it posted here before. 

I put it in this section, by the way, just because I think it was most fitting area for all livestock nutritional/medical needs. It would have been spamalicious if I had posted it in the subforums for the health of each individual livestock types.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 29, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Way cool. And our area is super low for selenium.


Ours is nice and high.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 30, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and it can vary widely even within the individual counties. This map is a really good place to start, but with soil types, streambeds and rivers, even different histories within a county, it is still best to have tests run if you can on your own. Again tho, that map and website is a good starting point, kinda gives one a baseline to begin with.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 31, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite correct there. One field to the next dependent on its agriculture history can show huge differences.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 31, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 31, 2011)

So, is 7.7 ppm good, or too low for copper?

I know our Selenium is too low... below 1 ppm.


I'm in NH, Carroll County, btw.


----------

